#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Where can I find simple Java problems plus solutions?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I would like to learn about java. So I want some simple java problems with solutions to practice. 
I search for some websites but couldn't find the right side.


Can you guys recommend me any websites or resources?


Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I would like to learn about java. So I want some simple java problems with solutions to practice. 
> I search for some websites but couldn't find the right side.
> 
> 
> Can you guys recommend me any websites or resources?
> 
> 
> Thank You!



 It has problems and gives you a test file for you to immediately test if it works. They updated recently and are now also offering help, when you get stuck.

----------

